# STEROIDS FORUM > IGF-1 LR3, HGH, and INSULIN QUESTIONS >  t3 or t4??

## TODouble2

i have trouble understanding the difference between t3 and t4... i was under the impresstion t3 was good with hgh, but i see more talk about t4 being the one to take. i got some t3 from ar-r .. any help with this would be appreciated.

----------


## TODouble2

also.. with the t3, should it be taken all the time or with a time on - time off routine??

----------


## Silver-Bolt

I am not 100% clear on which is best to take with GH. After reading a bunch here I decided on T4. I haven't received it yet so I can't relay any findings. Both T3 and T4 need to be cycled. Run too much or run it too long and you can damage your thyroid.

----------


## TODouble2

thanks.... yea i dont have any sources for those... and ar-r only has t3 so i didnt really have a choice... this is something thats been confusing me for a while

btw, do you know the correct way to cycle t3??

----------


## TODouble2

bump

----------


## Aussiebb

T4 works very.However unlike T3 you will need to consume carbs while dieting.Carbs are needed to help convert T4 into T3.

T4 has a half life of 7 days .

IMHO the best way to use it would be to start at a high a dose eg 400mcg and slowly taper down to 50mcg over the length of your regime.

T3 is far more effective and 400mcg of T4 is equal to 75mcg of T3.

----------


## Aussiebb

T3 and the Modern Athlete
By: TJ

* The following article is for educational purposes and not meant to replace a doctor's advice, the author in no way means to encourage the use of any medicine without a prescription from your doctor. As always this article is the property of the author (TJ) and permission should be requested from him and ******** before using elsewhere.

So you've decided to use T3 to help you shed fat now that you've read up on it and gotten past the nay sayers who expound the ills of shutting down your body’s own production of natural thyroid. Wonderful, T3 when used correctly can be a great addition to any diet and cardio plan. Read that again boys and girls, IN ADDITION TO ANY DIET AND CARDIO PLAN!!! If you've turned to T3 because you think it's a magic pill that will allow you to eat like crap and still lose weight you've been listening to the wrong advice. Can you lose weight/fat while using T3 and still eating junk food, unfortunately yes to a degree. I say unfortunately because this fact often leads people to do just that, it starts with a cheat meal that turns to a cheat day, which eventually has the athlete eating whatever and whenever they want and still they lose some weight. So what's wrong with this if the eventual out come, weight loss that is, is reached? The first problem is the weight you are losing may not be fat if your eating like crap, the second is what happens when you stop the T3 cycle and your metabolism is suppressed temporarily, if you were eating sloppy during the T3 usage your most likely to keep following that pattern and the combination of a slow metabolism combined with sloppy eating results in rebound weight gain. So in the end what have you really accomplished outside of being able to eat what you want with out getting any fatter for a month or so? And that's if you’re lucky and the rebound weight gain doesn't push you past your starting weight!!!

Now that I have your attention and you know what NOT to do, let's concentrate on what TO do. Just like any other chemical we find in our arsenal, T3 can and is used in a variety of ways when it comes to dosage and length of cycle, both for cutting and bulking. This article will deal with cutting use only. There are some who prefer to "hit it hard" and go high dosage with a quick taper down at the end losing a great amount of weight in a short time, but this way tends to eat as much muscle as fat in my experience and you end up looking basically the same as when you began, except that you weigh less and are smaller. There are those who like to use the same dosage throughout the cycle with no taper up or down figuring if your metabolism is going to be sluggish anyhow why waste the days using it at a low dosage when you could be burning more fat on those days. Then there are those who slowly taper up, maintain the highest dosage for a set time and then slowly taper down. It's the last group I'll concentrate on here, as this is the system that has shown it's best overall results with those I've worked with. 

Let's start with the dosage, T3 is a very individual drug, when it comes to dosage I've seen guys use as high as 250-300mcg/day and others as low as 25mcg/day where both athletes lost fat and reached their goals. As a rule I start everyone (and for now I'm dealing with men I'll pen an article on women’s usage in the future) at 25mcg/day. I usually base the time of the cycle on their individual weight loss goals, if it's a smaller amount I'll go 3 weeks tops, if it's a lot of weight to lose we'll go 4, 5 and sometimes 6 weeks. I generally don’t go over 6 weeks with anyone, as T3 tends to stop working in most people after that amount of time. I’d rather they run 4 weeks cycles with 2 weeks off where they use an ECA stack or Clen during the break to continue to lose fat, then run another 4 week cycle. So the 1st 3 days in this cycle would be 25mcg/day, then the 2nd 3-day period is 50mcg/day, etc. The typical 21-day cycle will look like this:

Days 1-3.................. 25mcg/day
Days 4-6...................50mcg/day
Days 7-9...................75mcg/day
Days 10-12................100mcg/day
Days 13-15................75mcg/day
Days 16-18................50mcg/day
Days 19-21................25mcg/day



As you can see the dosage is increased by 25mcg/day every 4th day until the maximum dosage is reached for the subject, in this case 100mcg/day, then lowered the by the same 25mcg/day increments every 4th day until the end of the cycle. Given that most of the people I've worked with have tried everything else and are still considerably overweight when they start, the full 4-week cycle is often used instead of the 21-day cycle. The one I've used lately with the most success is as follow, remember the jumps are still 25mcg/day but this time you increase/decrease the dosage every 4 days:

Days 1-4...................25mcg/day
Days 5-8...................50 "
Days 9-12.................75 "
Days 13-16...............100 "
Days 17-20...............75 "
Days 21-24...............50 "
Days 25-28...............25 "

Note: You could also do the 3-day increase/decrease and hold the maximum dosage of 100mcg/day for days 10-19, but some find 100mcg/day makes them too uncomfortably warm and they sweat too much, especially during the warmer months. 

There you have it, simple yet effective. If you remember to supplement your diet with plenty of protein (which every lifter should anyhow), eat a clean calorie controlled diet, drink 1-2 gallons of water per day and to take a mild steroid cycle to minimize muscle loss you should be able to see rapid fat loss with this cycle. I should also mention that some people like to stack T3 with Clenbuterol for even better results. I’ve purposely left this out as I will be including Clen in Part 2 of this series. Good luck and may you all reach your cutting goals!!!

----------


## TODouble2

thanks a lot aussie... very good info thats just what i needed. im not currently on aas, so im going to hold on to my t3 until i begin my cycle in a few months.. been running gh only for a little over a month now.

----------


## Chicagotarsier

T4 is what you supplement on a Tren cycle (many have to, most do). 

T3 is what you supplement to up metabolism. Normally a cutting cycle.

Cliffnotes version for lifters.

----------


## NACH3

> If you want real scam



Edit your post please!

----------

